# sporting heroes of the north



## kakuma (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Firky (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## JKKne (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and Steve Bruce, Bryan Robson, Alan Shearer, Tanni Grey Thompson and...Bob Paisley


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 17, 2006)

*bows* Simmo!


----------



## kakuma (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Bomber (Apr 26, 2006)

*Banks of England !*


----------



## Pieface (Apr 26, 2006)

Fly Blue Flash, fly!


----------



## JTG (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## NoCoolNickname (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## kakuma (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## JKKne (Apr 26, 2006)

Hero?

That pisher?


----------

